# driving from CT to Orlando



## hopetotimeshare (Aug 24, 2006)

We will be driving from Connecticut to Orlando this May (with 3 kids under 7  )  Does anyone know where a good midway point to stop for the night is?  We will probably do 8 hours day one and 8+ hours day 2.  Any advice on making the drive is appreciated!


----------



## BassAngler (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't have any specifics but I think you may be cutting yourself a bit short on time. I think it's closer to a 20 hr drive not the 16 you are planning.

I would say NC/SC will be your halfway point.

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 24, 2006)

*South Of The Border.*




			
				BassAngler said:
			
		

> I would say NC/SC will be your halfway point.


Whoa! 

If that's the midpoint, does that mean you have to stay overnight at South Of The Border ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Marvin (Aug 24, 2006)

Go to freetrip.com and set up your triip for free.  Your itinarary will give both miles and driving time along the route as well as motels if you want them.  I have used that site for a few years now, abd have found it very helpful.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 24, 2006)

AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> Whoa!
> 
> If that's the midpoint, does that mean you have to stay overnight at South Of The Border ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


This would be the midpoint, and South of the Border is an I-95 icon, but the place is less than desirable.
We have never been in the hotel, but if the restrooms and restaurant are any indication-- stay away.

If it were me, I would plan on driving the first part during the late night hours as to avoid traffic in NYC & DC.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 25, 2006)

A good place to stop and stay the night would be Emporia. Its in North Carolina, not from from the South Carolins Border. There are several new hotels there, including a Hampton Inn.


----------



## spatenfloot (Aug 25, 2006)

Emporia is in Virginia.  Maybe you are thinking of Lumberton, NC.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 25, 2006)

Try to make it to Savannah, GA the first day.  Lots of nice motels and restaurants there right at the I95 interchange.  Many of the motels in the Carolinas are pretty bad.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 25, 2006)

spatenfloot said:
			
		

> Emporia is in Virginia.  Maybe you are thinking of Lumberton, NC.



I'll never forget Emporia, Virginia.  My car broke down there on my way back from Ft Liquordale many years ago and I spent the night freezing in my car waiting for a tow truck the next day.


----------



## spatenfloot (Aug 25, 2006)

Sea Six said:
			
		

> Try to make it to Savannah, GA the first day.  Lots of nice motels and restaurants there right at the I95 interchange.  Many of the motels in the Carolinas are pretty bad.


That is very likely too far to drive in one day, especially with 3 kids. And use the nicer hotels, not a motel.  Motels in most states aren't that great.


----------



## bward (Aug 25, 2006)

*It's a Very Long Ride......*

Hi Hopetotimeshare,

We live near Boston, and we drove to Myrtle Beach about two weeks ago. 

Ten hours of driving got us to Fredericksburg, VA which is north of Richmond, VA.

We took the Tappanzee around NYC, but hit a wall of traffic at 6pm on the other side of DC, into VA

On the way back, we were luckier, and got to DC from Myrtle Beach in 8 hours. And back to the Tappanzee 6 hours after that.

I think getting to South of the Border, which is in South Carolina, in 8 hours is very optimistic. If you think you can make it in 8 hours, make sure you bring your radar detector (which is illegal in NC!!), because you'll be flying!

I don't know where in CT you are, but figure on 8 hours getting you to somewhere around Richmond VA. Myrtle Beach, SC or Charleston SC  is another 8 hours. I'd guess it's still another 8 (at least) to get you to Orlando. 

My times may be off, but only by an hour or two. 

There's no other way to say it...the drive is a haul!

We only stopped for gas and occaisonal bathroom breaks.

My advice, give yourselves plenty of time. Don't rush. And have fun!

bward


----------



## Mel (Aug 26, 2006)

Those 8+ hours the second day are going to be VERY plus.

We used to drive from the DC area to Hartford several times a year, and it was always 6+ hours.  You're likely to hit traffic somewhere along the way, even if you avoid the majore cities.  Depending where in CT you're driving from, 95 might not be your best route - you might want to take the 80's through PA.

Yahoo Maps list center of Hartford to center of Orlando as 1200 miles (exactly, no decimal!).  With 3 kids that young, you're going to have to stop for restroom breaks and meals.  I would say 8 hours might get you to Richmond, and that's only 450 miles, leaving you with 750 the second day.  

10 hours per day gives you an average of 60 MPH, which would probably be the best you could hope for once you factor in breaks along the way.  That would put you in Raleigh, NC at 632 miles.  Yahoo Maps indicates that should take 9 hours 55 minutes.  You would have just under 600 miles to go the next day.

I second the notion of a moderate hotel instead of a cheap motel - you will have just driven 10 hours, and plan to do so again the next day.  You need a comfortable bed in a place where the kids will be happy, or you won't get any good sleep.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 26, 2006)

Get yourself some AAA Tour Books so you can see what kind of places are available at the interchanges along the way.  Their diamond rating system is usually a good way to separate the nicer places from the old flea-bag motels you find along the way.  Plus if there is a particular place you like, you can look them up in the book and plan ahead where you want to stay.  We've been happy at a chain called the Country Inn and Suites.  When you know you've about had it and want to stop, you can call ahead on your cell phone and make a reservation.  I wouldn't make the reservation too soon or you might find you're stopping too soon or trying to go too far.  I also find those signs for the Cracker Barrel a welcome sight too, since it's not always easy to find a decent meal.


----------



## Beverley (Aug 26, 2006)

Every summer we drive from Cheshire, CT to Hilton Head Island.  This is a solid 14 hour drive.  When we do not want to leave at 3am and pull in by checkin time same day, we stay over in Rocky Mount, North Carolina at the Marriott Residence Inn.  

This hotel is clean and you can reserve a 2 bedroom with kitch and LR which will easily accommodate your family and give the kids a little "wiggle" room.  This is 9 hours from Cheshire and 5 hours from HHI.  

Last week we took a "quick" drive to Orlando from HHI to preveiw the Shertan Villages.  This was 5 hours and included 30 minutes to get off the island and to 95 South at exit 8 in South Carolina.  Therefore my estimate from Rocky Mount, NC would be approximately 9 - 10 more hours.  We travel no more than 5 miles over the posted speed limit and do not stop unless getting gas.  If you time the traffic/ rush hour if week day right and have no major tie-ups you can make it in 18 - 19 hours.

If you think this is too much for the kids then consider taking a 2nd over night.  That being the case, you might try the North side of Richmond, VA, there are a couple of good hotels in the Hilton and Starwood brand.  You would then likely look to stay over in Savannah adn then drive into Orlando.  Savannah has a Coirtyard in the historic District that is good and not too expensive.

Have a nice trip.

Beverley


----------



## elaine (Aug 26, 2006)

*if you get as far as florence, SC--we love the Springhill Suites*

standard room has 2 Q or K and pull-out in semi-separate area.  Decent heated indoor pool and hot tub.  Good breakfast in AM included.  Near Golden Corral type of place and BK with large indoor playplace. It is 8 hrs from Washington DC.

If you stop in Emporia, you will have a LONG drive to O--about 10 hours straight--with kids and stops, plan on 12+ hours.Try to get to Rocky Mount--tons of hotels there, and just 2 hours farther than Emporia--and your drive the next day will be a lot better. 

When on I-95, I find that the Marriotts are pretty good.

Also, have you considered 1 way on autotrain?  It's right off I-95 south of DC and if you get regular seats (get lower level--smaller area and only 1 other family would be with you--very safe for young kids and then can run around and car and not bother anyone--they try to put another family with kids with you, so it's pretty fun--we take kids sleeping bags and they sleep all night on the floor in front of seats) it's not too expensive.  Meals are included and my 3 kids (4,4,8) LOVED it!  Then you only have 1 way for long drive back.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 26, 2006)

*Take the Auto Train..*



			
				hopetotimeshare said:
			
		

> We will be driving from Connecticut to Orlando this May (with 3 kids under 7  )  Does anyone know where a good midway point to stop for the night is?  We will probably do 8 hours day one and 8+ hours day 2.  Any advice on making the drive is appreciated!



You could Leave Connecticut early in the Morning 
Drive to Lorton Virginia and board the Amtrak Auto Train 

Once you get your vehicle and family on board
They will serve you dinner, movie, and cont. breakfast
The family will arrive Sanford the next morning refreshed.
Its a easy drive from Sanford to Orlando (Disney 1 hr)

The money you save on gas, motel & food will help pay 
for your train tickets - Skip I-95 - take the Auto Train


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree with Marty.

You can get good rates well in advance.


----------

